# Thermopolies.. Wy



## ColorMike (Dec 12, 2010)

This place stinks... Been here for work for over 3 months... Have gone looking for coyotes.. Have not seen one... I am ready to go to Mile City Mt...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Have you been out with any locals ?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I would guess Dever sees a fair amount of pressure. When I lived there I know I was out shooting. The best action I found was north and east. I called into bottoms and draws. Good luck.

Are you seeing sign ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Where is Dever ? I haven't heard of it ?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Maybe Denver?


----------



## ColorMike (Dec 12, 2010)

Yes... I work with a local.. He has been out after work and not seen any Coyotes or Pd,s


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

IDK, I thought that for a moment but the OP was clearly labeled Thermopolis, WY.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Use the "Hunt by state" area at the bottom of the main page click on the state and look who has posted from that state, check a map for someone in the general area and send them a PM. many members have their setting set to have a notice sent to their email account. If they can't hook up with you they may be able to send you in the right direction.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah my mistake and I goofed completely !

Wrong state too I think I better go


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Take a day and get out on the water, have a few of your families libations and everything will be seen in the proper perspective.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

It was a combination of libations, a long day, and just plain ol tuckered. I show up here to say hi, goof off a little and I become goofy. Life is good however.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A long day of libations ?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

A long day of libations and I think I woulslje aha ben typeing lake this.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On a call said:


> A long day of libations and I think I woulslje aha ben typeing lake this.


Now that makes more sense!!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Looks like we need to send Onacall in for a random!.... Back to Thermopolis,Wyoming, I've never hunted there, but seems to me there is bound to be coyotes somewheres around the area. Wyoming in general is considered a coyote hot spot. Maybe you need to branch out and hit places farther away. The Red Desert area around Baggs is supposed to be over-run with coyote.


----------

